
Microfiber Pollution and the apparel industry - pmyjavec
http://brenmicroplastics.weebly.com/
======
Gabrielfair
If they are fibers I would imagine they would break down quickly in sunlight
since it contains UV light. But I guess like the article mentions, there is
just so much pollution that the environment is unable to support it.

